# Solved: Fonts - Cooper Black



## StuartM (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi All

I'm doing some very important work and need the font Cooper Black. Does anybody have this whihc they can give me or no where to get it from.

THANKS

STUART


----------



## mawood1231 (Sep 10, 2004)

I found Cooper black font here: 
http://www.webpagepublicity.com/free-fonts-c4.html
Hope it works for you. It is free.


----------



## StuartM (Oct 27, 2005)

thanks for that i also found the same site but the font is slightly different it Cooper Black BT

Thanks anyway but i'll keep looking


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Do you have any versions of MS-Office or MS-Word. Cooper Black should be one of the fonts available with those packages going back to at least 2001.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/272769/EN-US/

EDIT: Added screen capture of font display.


----------



## ddw23 (Jan 20, 2006)

I just searched google and found some free sites. Search and download from a site you are comfortable with.


----------



## StuartM (Oct 27, 2005)

cwwozniak said:


> Do you have any versions of MS-Office or MS-Word. Cooper Black should be one of the fonts available with those packages going back to at least 2001.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/272769/EN-US/
> 
> EDIT: Added screen capture of font display.


thanks for that i found the font on my laptop.


----------

